# First FET - questions



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,
I'm hoping someone can help me with some questions I have. I'm having my first FET on 18th Sept. Just had a failed Donor Egg IVF at Reprofit. We have 2 frosties graded: HB2/1 & B2/3 frozen on day 6. Not sure what the grades mean though - any ideas?

I'm going to take Clexane and Prednisalone this time, never taken them before. Plus I'm ditching cyclogest and trying gestone! Figure I may as well throw everything at it as it'll def be our last.

Can anyone suggest when I should start Clexane and prednisalone?  I know I have to start gestone about 5 days before ET provided my lining is over 7mm.

thanks x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just bumping up my questions. I'd be really grateul for advice on embryo quality and when to start meds.
thank you


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hello,


I'm not sure about your embryos.
Every clinic seems to have their own grading system   


Also, I'm sure every clinic has their own timing for Pred/Clexane/Gestone but this is what I'm going to do:


I was told to start my Clexane shots on day 5 of my HRT tablets and Utrogestan (I think it's the same as Cyclogest) 2 days before ET.


I'm also taking prednisolone and normally I should have also started on day 5 (or 7) of HRT but I had to start 3 weeks before due to a chronic infection   


Best of luck!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Mousky for your reply.  As my frosties are blasts I am starting progesterone 5 days before ET.  
Good luck with your treatment


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Hi Cardifflaura

I am doing fet, all going well, on the 9th Sept and like you have 2 6 day blasts.  I started my estrogen, prednisilone and aspirin on Sunday - my endo recommended that i start the additional meds as soon as i started the estrogen to give myself the best chance.

Ermi


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Cardifflaura
I'm doing my final fet at Reprofit with tf on the 13th Sept....(hopefully).

Reprofit grade their embies:
HB - Hatching Blast, B- Blast, EB - Early Blast, M - Morula
First number - 1-4 based on quality of the ICM - Intracellular mass (the bit that will form the foets)- 1 being best and 4 being worst 
Second number - 1-4 based on the degree of fragmentation of cells - 1- being best and  4 being worst
At least this is what I understood through Stepans explanation to my question!

Hope this works for you!
Hun xx


----------

